

My weekend project: whichpicis.me - bbastian

Hey, all. My weekend project was to make an experimentally viral web application, similar to threewords.me. If anyone has tips on making it more "viral" or better in general, I'd be open to suggestions!
======
mopoke
Nice idea, but I'm too scared to post it. For some reason, I just know that
goatse would get on there.

~~~
erichcervantez
lol

------
brand
clickable link:

<http://whichpicis.me/>

